# Marinade Injection for a pork butt



## dannyd (Dec 24, 2011)

I am looking for a simple marinade for a pork butt. Nothing to hot just something to add a little flavor to the pork, garlic isn't cutting it for my taste buds. Anyone have a good recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's one.


*Chris Lilly's Six-Time World Championship Pork Shoulder Injection*

 
3/4 cup apple juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup white sugar

1/4 cup table salt
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all ingredients and stir until sugar and salt are dissolved.
 


*Chris Lilly's Six-Time World Championship Pork Shoulder Rub*

 
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/3 cup garlic salt
1/3 cup kosher salt

1 Tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon black pepper

Combine all ingredients and mix thoroughly.
 
Place one of the butts in a baking dish and inject in 12-16 spots with 1/4 of the injection solution (Photo 5). Pick a spot, stick the needle deep into the meat, and slowly depress the plunger while pulling the needle out, then repeat in a different spot. You should be able to inject several spots before needing to refill the injector. The solution that collects in the bottom of the baking dish can be re-injected if you start to run short.

The meat is not a sponge and will not hold all of the injection solution. It is normal for much of it to run out.

Turn the butt over and inject with another 1/4 of the solution, then set the butt aside. Repeat the process with the second pork butt.


----------



## nrok2118 (Dec 24, 2011)

+1 on Lilly's, use it as a base for every butt injection nowadays


----------



## flash (Dec 24, 2011)

If you are not into making your own, try some Mojo Crillio as a marinade or even an injection. I have one friend who marinades in Mojo, then injects it with Sour or Bitter Orange. Very good.

 Another friend inject Lawry's Teriyaki marinade. I want to try this, but the wife does not care for Teriyaki. Friend says it gives the pork a beefie flavor.


----------

